# S bars on an h stem?



## Neilers (23 Feb 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if this is possible? does it involve a whole new stem or can you just swap the bars over?


----------



## Brommyboy (24 Feb 2015)

Changing the bars should not present a problem, provided that the various cables still fit. S-bar stems are completely different, as are M and H stems. The cable lengths may or may not be the same but as the S-bars are lower where the levers go, you may only have some excess length to the cables.


----------



## Neilers (24 Feb 2015)

Thanks Brommyboy. I think it probably will be too much of a faff. I will stick to my H type and get an S typre somewhere down the line.


----------



## MacB (25 Feb 2015)

Having asked similar questions recently this is what I've found. The bar clamp height is slightly higher on the H stem than the S stem, both the M & P stems are lower than these. So the highest bar position is via the H stem and it has more reach than M&P but 13mm less reach than the S.

So if you put flat bars in an H stem then you would be raising them slightly over an S stem but also reducing the reach.

However the H stem hinges higher up and therefore when folded the flat bars would be further from the ground than with an S stem.

This means that if you wanted to use wider/riser bars then the H stem would give you more room, I particularly liked a stem riser solution suggest by the all knowing Kim on YACF:-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LitePro-Bic...-Folding-Bike-Light-Weight-Stem-/271290827931
This allows you to use flat bars but get the benefit of a riser bar, so you still have plenty of grip/bar area for additions. You can also angle slightly to account for the 13mm reach loss.

Cables would probably need to be adjusted to suit.


----------



## rualexander (26 Feb 2015)

I have an H stem with an Aberhallo stem raiser on my Brompton, with Gusset Wharf riser bars


----------



## T4tomo (27 Feb 2015)

rualexander said:


> I have an H stem with an Aberhallo stem raiser on my Brompton, with Gusset Wharf riser bars
> 
> View attachment 80790
> View attachment 80791


colour scheme reminds me of this :


----------

